
Apple tells moviemakers that villains can’t use iPhones - AdmiralAsshat
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/02/apple-wont-let-filmmakers-put-iphones-in-villains-hands-rian-johnson-says/
======
A4ET8a8uTh0
Interesting. I certainly understand the why behind this, but I do not
understand the how. How much Apple has to say over a prop in the movie if they
do not provide it as a part of marketing campaign?

It is a genuine question. I really don't know.

------
simonblack
That was like the old-time Westerns. The 'goodies' wore white hats, and the
'baddies' wore black hats.

Even at the very start of the movie, you knew who was gonna be bad, and who
was gonna be good.

------
verdverm
How does one define a bad guy?

Could bad guys (ex. portraying the NSA as a bad group) hack iPhones remotely?
They aren't using them technically?

------
aurizon
Or white hats

